# biggest crappie you ever caught



## kas (Apr 14, 2004)

It doesn't necessarily have to be in Ohio. I just caught the biggest one ever at Watts Bar Lake in TN two days ago...it was 17 inches...I'm almost bummed to go back to Caesars Creek

So Size , when and where?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

17 3/4 inches.Private lake in Ohio.
Nice slab you caught there.
I have seen strings of Crappie from Kentucky Lake that averaged nearly 2 lbs!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

17 1/2 inches out of the Ohio River(thanks husky). He's on the wall and his name is Harold. The crappie, not Husky. LOL.

Carl


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

18 inches my parents pond back in95. Released it,be nice if it is still alive.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

14" through the ice this last year in a pond.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine, was only a 16 incher @ Lake Logan severl yearsa go, my dad on the other hand is the freakin' panfish king. @ Lake Vermilllion (Northern Minnesota) he caught 2 over 3lbs, the largest was 3 1/4 lb Black Crappie, I'll take apic of the mount & post it.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Mine was an 17 1/2" Slab. Was on Lake Waco in Waco Texas. Thats where i am originally From.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

16'' out of mosquito last april


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

2 years ago at kentucky lake, Ky.
The avg. there is 15 where I go at Benton, Ky.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I got one 14 1/4 inches out of private pond when I was 7. Mom still has the picture of me holding it. Never seen any other bigger ones first hand!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

My best was about 16-inches from a lake up in Michigan  .

Homey


----------



## carphunter (Apr 13, 2004)

My brother caught one about the same size at cowan lake a few years back.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

16" from the lake just south of Chardon that used to be Best Sand property. Geauga Park Wildlife Preserve.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

16 1/2" Clark Lake Near Springfield Ohio..


Could have sworn I had a Bass on.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Never measured them but I've got a few 2# and over at kentucky lake. After a trip there it makes you wonder why you fish for crappie in ohio.


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

16-1/2" from a strip mine pond in eastern ohio (harrison county). We were bass fishing about dusk and he hit a #13 floating rapala  - perch pattern I believe. Must have been 10 or so years ago now. Still have the pic.


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

My biggest crappie ever came from the water hazard pond at Indian Valley Golf Course in Newtown. I knew a guy who was friends with the course caretaker and he let us fish it. 19" on a 1/8 ounce yellow rooster tail. I didn't even know there were decent crappie in there at the time. We were bass fishing when I caught it. From that cast on, I never fished for bass in that pond again. I've been to Kentucky Lake, Barkley, Patoka, all known for big crappie. Never caught bigger crappie on average than that pond.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine is 17 3/4", from kentucky lake in april of 2001. It was one ounce shy of 3 lbs. I've gotten many 2 lbers since then but none close to that one.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

It was at Pelican Lake MN,in 1976. Caught him on a hellbender while I was trolling for northern. I ate him before I weighed him. I weighed myself after I ate him, but the scales didn't go that high.


----------

